# Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please.



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone has installed the Blaupunkt Heidelberg. Did you need to order a separate wiring harness for it? I did but noticed that the factory harness on the car matches up with the plug slots on the back of the Blau. So, I plugged the stock plugs up the Blau and everything works great, I also bought the Blau 10 disk changer to replace my 6 disk. The only problem is that I can only turn the Blau on using the on/off button. If I have the unit on and turn off the ignition then it stays on and I have to manually turn it off. I didn't cut any wires, everything fit together perfect except for the remote wire for my amp and I used the amp harness for that. It keeps memory so I know that's working. I was just wondering if anyone has had anything similar or could offer advise on what to check next.
Thanks,
Corey


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

I have exactly the same problem and was looking for help on this issue.
I'm sure someone out there has figured out how to make this work.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (AtomicSushi)*

I called Blaupunkt tech support. They said that every thing matches up perfectly except the power constant and the ignition switch. So, you will either need to buy the aftermarket wiring harness or cut your factory wires. I used the aftermarket wiring harness and that solved my problem. 
If you want to cut into the factory wires use the lower plug that fits into the Blaupunkt (the black one). I forgot the pin layout numbers so bare with me... If the black plug is plugged into the Blaupunkt make sure you are looking down on it so that the side with the clip is towards the right. On the top row of wires take the farthest left wire which is bigger than most of the others and is a light red with a stripe. The other one is on the second row of wires and it is the second or third wire from the right and it's a smaller red wire. Just switch those 2 wires and that will fix the problem. Hope you can understand this.
good luck


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Thanks for the info! In order to keep things clean, I'll just buy the
wiring harness.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (AtomicSushi)*

yep! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evanl (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Did you need to use a mounting sleeve also?


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (evanl)*

I did! How else will it stay in securly?


----------



## Dave 53105 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Corey,
Just curious, do you have steering wheel controls, and if so, do they work with the blau. I'd like to know before I buy.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (Dave 53105)*

I sure don't!


----------



## Dave 53105 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Too bad on the wheel controls. What's your opinion of the sound quality improvement vs the stock system. Was it worth the $$$


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

kcmo_guy....
Where did you get this harness?
Did you get it from blaupunkt? The place I bought the unit from is giving
me blank stares and a part number would be super awesome.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (Dave 53105)*

Yes, it was worth the $$$. Even the stock mids/highs sound better and especially my Xtant 121M w/bass chip amp and 2 JL 10W0's. IT POUNDS!!! I found my Blaupunkt Heidelberg *CD51* on eBay for $195, brand new still in the box. It looks like it came with my car. The illumination at night is awesome.
I would defiantly spend the money on a new one if you can. I will post pictures this weekend.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (AtomicSushi)*

For the wiring harness: goto http://crutchfield.com I would call them instead of trying to find it on their site. It’s allot faster…1-888-955-6000
You will need...
Item #023CDCA08 VW Harness $9.95
Item #120869001 OEM Removal tool $5.00 (this is a special tool to remove your stock unit)
They will insist that you need an antenna converter. YOU DO NOT NEED IT for the Blaupunkt Heidelberg.
Good luck


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Not sure if this will help or not, but I installed a Blau Toronto in my wifes 96 gti and it was totally plug and play. All the wires matched up perfect. You might want to try it first, and see what happens.
cs


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (witecap4u)*

The very first 2 post indicate that we did try. The aftermarket harness is a must. Either that or cut the stock wires


----------



## Dave 53105 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

One more question, what about the infamous K wire. I was at the dealer today and tried to sponge a set of radio removal keys from the service manager. He said no way and warned me that changing the HU would damage his diagnostic equipment because of the K wire. I said I was going to leave it open, he said it must be looped. I'm thinking the K-wire is just used to program the factory HU and leaving it open won't affect anything. Anyone know?
Dave


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

I was told also about the antenna converter by a local shop. We don't need it for sure ?
I was also told that the CD51 didn't need a sleeve, because it was clipping at the same place as the original HU. First is it true, second, do you know if that applies to the 2002 double-din ?. I'd get the storage cubby and the CD51 to replace my double din unit.
Lastly, is there any other HU that fits as well as the CD51 (and with the same effort ?). The CD51 is perfect except for its lack of compatibility to MP3s.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (newbiewithGTI2002)*

Does the Blaupunkt Heidelberg cd51 have any red display on the buttons. 
Thanks, 
Nicholas


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (nicko)*

My interior with the CD51:








so I guess the answer would be yes.


[Modified by AtomicSushi, 5:46 PM 11-13-2001]


----------



## 18Gman (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Need help here, do have pic of Blaupunkt Heidelberg installed during the day??
I want to see how it looks on daytime. Does it fit like stock headunit??? I have Pioneer and its not fit well and I dont like it...
Pic plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (18Gman)*


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (18Gman)*

I was wondering the same thing before I installed mine. I thought it would bulge out and look awkward. But surprisingly it looks great! I was very impressed that they designed of the Blau matched up with the rest of the console.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (newbiewithGTI2002)*

You don't need the antenna adapter. And I'm not sure about the sleave, I used mine and it works fine.


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

The only thing I can say about my install in the fit & finish dept is that the sleeve makes the radio a little canted to the right whereas the dash is canted to the left... is there a way to push the sleeve in at the left ?


----------



## 18Gman (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Thank alottt AtomicSushi, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juschillin1.8T (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg...*

Does the Blaupunkt Changer fit in the brackets in the GTI?? Also how does it connect to the Blaupunkt headunit?
Thanks.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg... (Juschillin1.8T)*

I'm not sure about the GTI. I know the width of the OEM changer and the Blau changer are the same but I'm not sure of the height. May need to get the exact demensions of the Blau and mesure the space in your compartment.
The Blau changer comes with it's own 17ft cable that plugs directly into the back of the Blau headunit. It's plug and play.
cheers


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg... (kcmo_guy)*

Ok, back to the wiring thing.
Why don't you guys just move the pins around in the connectors? You should be able to release the clip with a paper clip or a staple. Screw buying an adaptor if all it is, is pin placement. 
BTW, It's great to hear that the connectors are so compatible, since I'm going to get a Blau. San Francisco.


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg... (Charles R)*

I tried that, I almost broke my stock harness. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Uncle Carl (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg... (kcmo_guy)*

I just installed my blau heidelberg too, but I have a differnt problem, I want to install my after market amp and I understand how to work the rca's and whatnot, I just need to know what wire in the stock wiring harness is the rem for the amp.
Its just the wire that lets the amp know the car is on so it can get power.
I looked but I dont think they are labled, it should just be a simple splice into a wire that has power only when the car is on and switches off when the car shuts off.
anyone know?
thanks


----------



## 18Gman (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Is Blaupunkt Heidelberg sounds better than the stock HU??


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (18Gman)*

Hands down! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbowagen (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

Does the Heidelberg control the stock cd changer?


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (turbowagen)*

Ok great.
I get the wiring harnesses and take them to the place where I bought my Heidelberg and they wire me up so that when I take my key out the system shuts off...fine.
Only problem now is that when I turn the car back on, the unit stays off. If I only stay off for a few seconds, its fine, but more than a minute or so, and the unit is off when I turn the car on. As well, the clock (on the HU, not the dash) has been reset and it has forgotten where on the CD it last was, and starts back at track zero. All my EQ settings and such are unaffected, however.
Is there something weird going on with with the 2002's or is it just an a shoddy installation?
Thanks


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (AtomicSushi)*

Are you sure they used the wiring harness? I don't think so.


----------



## zetoune1 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

I was about to go with the InDash CD from VW (which is a complete rip off!!) when I found this thread. I would prfer to remove my VW Hu and go for the Heidelberg or Casablanca
I have a Monsoon system 2001. Is the connection still plug and play with the Monsoon system w/ or w/o the aftermarket harness?
thanks!
zetoune1


----------



## kcmo_guy (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (zetoune1)*

I called Blaupunkt tech support. They said that every thing matches up perfectly except the power constant and the ignition switch. So, you will either need to buy the aftermarket wiring harness or cut your factory wires. I used the aftermarket wiring harness and that solved my problem. 
If you want to cut into the factory wires use the lower plug that fits into the Blaupunkt (the black one). I forgot the pin layout numbers so bare with me... If the black plug is plugged into the Blaupunkt make sure you are looking down on it so that the side with the clip is towards the right. On the top row of wires take the farthest left wire which is bigger than most of the others and is a light red with a stripe. The other one is on the second row of wires and it is the second or third wire from the right and it's a smaller red wire. Just switch those 2 wires and that will fix the problem. Hope you can understand this.
good luck


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (kcmo_guy)*

There is no need to cut the wires, you can remove the two power wires, and switch their positions. All you need is a removal tool, which I made for $.02 I did so with my Hamburg, and it works as if it were factory installed. Don't cut the wires and don't waste money on a harness that will take up space behind the HU. Email me if you want some help. -Gabe


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (207gti)*

What do you mean the "except the power constant and the ignition switch" I have the Blaupunkt Heidelberg install... please explain.
--nick


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (nicko)*

diagram anyone?


----------



## MTVW (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (AtomicSushi)*

Does the Heidelberg plug in and work with the Factory CD changer in a 99 Passat GLX?


----------



## MTVW (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Help installing Blaupunkt Heidelberg.....please. (MTVW)*

I guess no one knows the answer to this?


----------

